# Great video of the Navy's future.



## Torch (Jan 13, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC8U5_4lo2c_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll be honest. It scares the crap out of me knowing that there will be computer based pilots flying and fighting in aircraft in the future. I understand loss of a pilot would obviously be gone, but you completely take out the human element. What I mean is the human emotion on whether to "pull the trigger" or not is completely removed since the "pilot" is pretty much playing a video game.

Cool, but scary to me.


----------



## Torch (Jan 13, 2014)

True, what also worries me is hackers messing with the controls..


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 13, 2014)

Lol considering that group "Anonymous" has hacked into pretty much everything that is considered Government Secure, then yes I'm worried about it as well. No firewall is strong enough because technology changes too quick.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2014)

True, but that doesn't detract from how cool it is. Certainly a worry for the future if they get hacked.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 13, 2014)

Heck, why "fly" anything? Just link computers. Our video gamers vs theirs


----------



## Torch (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh no ww3 Geek warfare!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 14, 2014)

Or, just a computer war, push button, theoretical bang, walk a bunch into a room, Zap. 
Push a button in retaliation, theoretical bang, the other side does the same.



wait a minute? Star trek?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 19, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Or, just a computer war, push button, theoretical bang, walk a bunch into a room, Zap.
> Push a button in retaliation, theoretical bang, the other side does the same.
> 
> 
> ...


"Star Trek" A Taste of Armageddon (TV Episode 1967) - IMDb


Wheels


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 20, 2014)

I think this is gorgeous, prove your skills as an armchair aviator, home simulators can teach, I would miss the 'Gs' tho .. then saying that RNZN having any type off real warship or come to think an air-force.


----------

